# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos > Mediterránea >  Riera de Maspujols

## sergi1907

Os dejo unas fotos del aspecto que tenía esta mañana esta riera a su paso por la N-420.

Las lluvias de esta noche en las montañas de Tarragona se han hecho notar en las diferentes rieras de la zona.









Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Buen caudal llevaba... así tenían que tirarse todo el invierno nuestros ríos  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

¿Va a parar a algún embalse o va directa al mar?

----------


## sergi1907

Toda este agua va diréctamente al mar.

Esta riera nace de la parte que da al mar de La Mussara, pero las rieras que van hacia Riudecanyes o Siurana también bajaban a buen ritmo.

----------


## sergi1907

Estas fotos son de esta mañana, unos trescienentos metros antes de la carretera













Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## jlois

Uffff... menudo torrente Sergi, y vaya cambio en los caudales. Gracias por esa comparativa.

----------

